# Synthesis of P2P by oxidation of alpha-methylstyrene with Oxone (Potassium Peroxomonosulfate) (1kg scale)



## William Dampier

*Reaction scheme:*





*Synthesis:*
1. 25 liters of acetonitrile and 5 liters of water were added into the 200 L reactor.
2.1000 g a-methylstyrene, 5202 g potassium peroxymonosulfate and 127 g sodium iodide were added to the reactor.
2. The reaction mixture was stirred for 24 h at room temperature.
3. After this time, the reaction mixture was diluted with 85 liters of water and extracted with 30 liters DCM.
4. Water layer discarded, DCM extract was removed to afford a yellow oil.
5. Yield of phenylacetone, about 1000 g.


----------



## hardik696

Sir can you riteup this prosess in smoll scale?


----------



## William Dampier

hardik696 said:


> Sir can you riteup this prosess in smoll scale?



hardik696No problem. Do you have reagents? We can make synthesis


----------



## hardik696

William Dampier said:


> No problem. Do you have a reagents? We can make synthesis



William DampierSir not yet but i buy.


----------



## hardik696

https://m.indiamart.com/ get everything here


----------



## William Dampier

hardik696 said:


> https://m.indiamart.com/ get everything here



hardik696There is a lot of deception on this site, when it comes to specific chemistry. But Oxone - this product is for swimming pools, it is sold in the appropriate stores. AMS and NaI basically available too. Acetonitrile can be replaced in some cases. What country are you in? You can write a PM for more synthesis details.


----------



## Jamroz

Can i change oxone other reagent ? Because is to hard to buy on big scale in my country


----------



## William Dampier

Jamroz said:


> Can i change oxone other reagent ? Because is to hard to buy on big scale in my country



JamrozPotassium peroxymonosulfate or another strong oxidizer


----------



## hardik696

William Dampier said:


> There is a lot of deception on this site, when it comes to specific chemistry. But Oxone - this product is for swimming pools, it is sold in the appropriate stores. AMS and NaI basically available too. Acetonitrile can be replaced in some cases. What country are you in? You can write a PM for more synthesis detailI don't have reactor.can I use plastic barrel or metal barrel



William Dampier


William Dampier said:


> There is a lot of deception on this site, when it comes to specific chemistry. But Oxone - this product is for swimming pools, it is sold in the appropriate stores. AMS and NaI basically available too. Acetonitrile can be replaced in some cases. What country are you in? You can write a PM for more synthesis details.


don't have reactor.can I use plastic barrel or metal barrel or Steel. Please reply.PM


----------

